# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Alins website down?

## T-boner

Anybody know what going on with the shops website? Currently redirecting to google homepage.

----------


## almostgone

Maybe the site is temporarily down for maintenance or something. The links in their last newsletter are all crapped up, too.

----------


## Chark

noticing it now is redirecting TO something slightly different but looks the same and the contact email is spelled incorrectly...

----------


## almostgone

> noticing it now is redirecting TO something slightly different but looks the same and the contact email is spelled incorrectly...


Good looking out, Chark. Thanks for posting up.
I'd be very leery until the contact information is confirmed. 

Nothing against Ashop, they've always done me right. There's just too many rogues out there that will hack and clone a legit business in a heartbeat.

----------


## XFit4Real

Does anyone know if the .TO is legit ? 

Is seems to still be like that since the last rely on the 13th and I’m wanting to try them

----------

